# Does someones attitude in this forum remind you of someone famous?



## T-Guy

Haha, this is an amusing thread Lance.


----------



## Happy

BadWolf said:


> *Explain. :bored:*


You like to battle with wits.


----------



## Happy

T-Guy said:


> Haha, this is an amusing thread Lance.


Thanks t-guy. :crazy:


----------



## εmptε

Lance said:


> You like to battle with wits.


*Yes, but that doesn't explain anything.:mellow:*


----------



## Happy

and funny?? Thats just how you come off to me. So ngeh!:tongue:


----------



## DayLightSun

BadWolf said:


> *Yes, but that doesn't explain anything.:mellow:*


I wouldn't fight to much wolf. He is viewed as the perfect man by most women.


----------



## εmptε

BlackFeatheredMask said:


> I wouldn't fight to much wolf. He is viewed as the perfect man by most women.


*I see I see. I didn't know that. I still think he's unfunny, smart yes, but unfunny.


*


----------



## Surreal Breakfast

Haha, I agree with alot of those, Prufrok got an awesome one. I knew I was gonna be the Mad Hatter.


----------



## DayLightSun

BadWolf said:


> *I see I see. I didn't know that. I still think he's unfunny, smart yes, but unfunny.
> 
> 
> *


Silly funny. I see him like more of an F type.


----------



## εmptε

BlackFeatheredMask said:


> Silly funny. I see him like more of an F type.


*I heard he was ENFP, and I'm not ENFP. Then again Mcgooglian is not ESFP.*


----------



## DayLightSun

BadWolf said:


> *I heard he was ENFP, and I'm not ENFP. Then again Mcgooglian is not ESFP.*


Then again this thread is not about temperaments, but attitude.


----------



## εmptε

BlackFeatheredMask said:


> Then again this thread is not about temperaments, but attitude.


*I tend to have his attitude from when he's in interviews. Somewhat....





*


----------



## DayLightSun

I have that book rofl!


----------



## εmptε

*I changed my mind after viewing that. He's ENTP, but he's still unfunny when hes trying to be funny. (ENFP) but in real life he's like that and that is ENTP. I actually laughed at that interview and it was weird because supposedly he wasn't being funny there.
*


----------



## DayLightSun

BadWolf said:


> *I changed my mind after viewing that. He's ENTP, but he's still unfunny when hes trying to be funny. (ENFP) but in real life he's like that and that is ENTP. I actually laughed at that interview and it was weird because supposedly he wasn't being funny there.
> *


I'm glad you are content now.


----------



## snail

Shai Gar










cryptonia










snail









Calypso









Daylightsun


----------



## mcgooglian

watch out Shai, snail thinks you're like an ISTP:tongue:


----------



## Alanna

BlackFeatheredMask said:


> I have that book rofl!


Me too! As well as I Am America and So Can You (by Stephen Colbert).


----------



## Nightriser

snail said:


> Shai Gar


Hm, yes. 



> cryptonia


Aww! I loved that movie, and I loved Daniel! That movie sparked my love of ancient Egypt!


----------



## εmptε

*Stephen Colbert is awesome!*


----------



## Spooky

Morgan Webb is HOT! She looks really tall. But I like her personality.


----------



## mcgooglian

I've been told that I sound like Michael Jackson. I don't hear that.


----------



## de l'eau salée

Beloved said:


> I've been told that I look like him too. I don't see it.


I can see some sort of resemblance between you two, haha


----------



## Happy

mcgooglian said:


> I've been told that I sound like Michael Jackson. I don't hear that.


ROFL. Is that true? I did not hear your voice in the video thread. haha.


----------



## mcgooglian

Lance said:


> ROFL. Is that true? I did not hear your voice in the video thread. haha.


It is true, my friends friend actually started calling me Little Michael because of that. You didn't hear my voice because I didn't feel like talking:tongue: I've also been told that I have a creepy voice. I might post a video with me speaking during my reading break.


----------



## Spooky

Silhouetree said:


> I can see some sort of resemblance between you two, haha


Who...Eric? lol I've been told I resemble so many people I can't even keep track.


----------



## de l'eau salée

Beloved said:


> Who...Eric? lol I've been told I resemble so many people I can't even keep track.


Yeah, Eric. I can see the resemblance the most in this picture


----------



## DayLightSun

Beloved said:


> I can see some similarities.


haha omg too similar


----------



## Dr. Metallic

Ha ha ha. Mario Lopez. Thanks, Lance. At least you compared me to a good-looking dude instead of someone ugly :laughing:
Pray tell, what was your reasoning on that one?

Neph as the Beast. Hoooo YEAH!!! :tongue:


----------



## Spooky

Topher Grace was considered for the lead role in Jarhead before Jake Gyllenhaal got it.


----------



## Spooky

BlackFeatheredMask said:


> haha omg too similar


The girl in the picture kept telling me that I look like Brad Pitt, but I definitely don't see that.


----------



## DayLightSun

Beloved said:


> The girl in the picture kept telling me that I look like Brad Pitt, but I definitely don't see that.


The girl in the picture looks like shes totally into you.


----------



## Surreal Breakfast

Lance said:


> Haha. Shai is pretty popular in this forum.


Okay now, who the throw another shrimp on teh barbie look alot of kangaroo watch out for teh dingo is Shai???


----------



## Spooky

BlackFeatheredMask said:


> The girl in the picture looks like shes totally into you.


The girl in the picture ripped my heart out and stuck it in a blender.


----------



## DayLightSun

Beloved said:


> The girl in the picture ripped my heart out and stuck it in a blender.


OUch! Sorry... (walks away)


----------



## de l'eau salée

Beloved said:


> The girl in the picture ripped my heart out and stuck it in a blender.
> 
> Why do you think my kitten has a gun pointed at it's head?


   I'm sorry


----------



## Spooky

Silhouetree said:


> I'm sorry


Maybe I shouldn't have put her picture on here.


----------



## Shai Gar

Me Vengeful and Serious:








Or
Me Happy and Chaotic:











BadWolf Aka Th3 Bad Wolf aka lykos aka LiamWolf aka Its Wolfie Bitch


----------



## DayLightSun

Beloved said:


> Maybe I shouldn't have put her picture on here.


Yeah maybe not a good idea.


----------



## de l'eau salée

Beloved said:


> Maybe I shouldn't have put her picture on here.


 
*gives Beloved a pat on the back*


----------



## Shai Gar

*gives Beloved a pat on the butt*


----------



## de l'eau salée

Shai Gar said:


> *gives Beloved a pat on the butt*


:tongue: lmao


----------



## NephilimAzrael

Thank You Lance, I do indeed sympathise with Hank McCoy, and it is a compliment that you made such a reference. As for calypso as Julia Stiles - I would totally hit that, if she didn't object to such behaviour. 

As for the ArenaHomme reference, I think you will find that pic is more applicable to the prelude series "Dragonball", rather than the series involving the Sayans as a concept. Because if such was the case, I could half forward myself as Vegeta.. Oh wait - Enough of the Blah on my part. (l'il drunk at the mo).


----------



## snail

*gives Nephy a drunken high-five*


----------



## CJay3113

I wish I could be like someone more bad ass but..

Me vs Michael Cera


----------



## KerryLee

salem from sabrina ??!!??!! :crazy: i really dont know what to make of that, i'm a cat with a male grufty voice hahahahahahaha! thanks for remembering and including me though, i feel like part of the personality cafe gang now :laughing:


----------



## KerryLee

ooo thanku 4 the yum pic of Michael Cera clay :happy: made my day


----------



## Spooky

I saw this the other day and thought it was funny.


----------



## KerryLee

:laughing: bloody brill


----------



## CJay3113

Hilarious. Obviously an ode to Bale.


----------



## snail

Sillytree











Bad Wolf


----------



## ArenaHomme

Totally cool. :laughing: Bulma's a badass.

*From Wiki:*


> Her arrogance can be seen to stem from her intellect; Bulma is most recognized for her fierce determination to get what she wants, and can be viewed as reckless in those quests. Bulma is well known for her intellectual approach to situations and her sexiness. Master Roshi frequently harasses her. She is also very proud of her abilities and can be very cantankerous when slighted, which may indicate a similar approach with other men.


----------



## Shai Gar

Bulma is totally an ENTP.


----------



## ArenaHomme

Shai Gar said:


> Bulma is totally an ENTP.


Bulma and I can scissor any day.


----------



## Shai Gar

How would you like to play with a real ENTP? 

roud:


----------



## ArenaHomme

I'm not a meat lover, sorry! :tongue:


----------



## Shai Gar

I can pretend to be a female :crazy:


----------



## gOpheR

ANDYWG... he knows why.


----------



## εmptε

Shai Gar said:


> *Snip*


*Truest.

*Length*
*


----------



## Ninja Nem

Shan isn't one person but he's two:

Axel and Zexion


----------



## εmptε

BehindSmile said:


> Well, that sounds dirty :tongue:


*Ofcourse it does. I gave it a double meaning on purpose.*


----------



## Shai Gar

Dagonet? Don't know whether to preen or be insulted. Tennysons version is acceptable.


----------



## NephilimAzrael

Shai Gar said:


> Dagonet? Don't know whether to preen or be insulted. Tennysons version is acceptable.


Simple answer, I was too lazy to look for a pic with Bors, Tristan and Galahad in it.


----------



## Spooky

snail said:


> Beloved would be Boober


I like 'boobers'.


----------



## Dr. Metallic

Beloved said:


> I like 'boobers'.


Ha! Me too. Is this like a lifting bra or something?


----------



## Spooky

JoeMetallic said:


> Ha! Me too. Is this like a lifting bra or something?


I couldn't tell ya. I don't read Y-apanese.


----------



## Ninja Nem

To continue with in the same Kingdom Hearts vein....

Andy is Demyx:










Shai is Xigbar :










Snail is Namine: 










Neph is Luxord:













And......I'll do the rest later.


----------



## snail

I didn't know anything about the character you picked for me, so I looked her up. She sounds like someone I wouldn't mind being, especially with the superpower of being able to mess with people's memories. :wink:


----------



## de l'eau salée

Neph











Shai Gar











(I'm only kidding in these two, but if you two were killers, I think these two would fit you well)


----------



## Shai Gar

If I were a Killer I imagine that I'd be either a Mr Brooks, or a Julian Sands (Warlock).


----------



## de l'eau salée

Hmmm, I've never seen Warlock, but Mr. Brooks was a good movie. I could definitely see you bein' him.


----------



## Happy

Silhouetree said:


> Neph
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shai Gar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I'm only kidding in these two, but if you two were killers, I think these two would fit you well)


Haha. The Leprechaun looks funny. That was one of the funniest movies ever!

You have to watch this video...


----------



## de l'eau salée

Lance said:


> Haha. The Leprechaun looks funny. That was one of the funniest movies ever!
> 
> You have to watch this video...
> 
> YouTube - Leprechaun in Mobile, Alabama


ROFL... the amateur sketch. 

Yeah, the Leprechaun movies were great. My dad showed them to me when I was little, and for some reason I always found them really funny.


----------



## NephilimAzrael

Beloved said:


> I like 'boobers'.


----------



## Zulban

Lance said:


> YouTube - Leprechaun in Mobile, Alabama


Oh my Jesus.


----------



## NephilimAzrael

*Zulban*:


----------



## Zulban

Luckily I don't watch south park so I am immune to the (likely) insult.


----------



## addle1618

I couldn't be cloud? darn. I've never seen the film so I don't know how I am like them.


----------



## addle1618

snail said:


> Bad Wolf


this is from never ending storuy....scared the sheet out of me when I was little.


----------



## snail

It was the idea of "the nothing" that got to me. I spent hours and hours trying to imagine what it would actually be like, since I knew that how it was portrayed in the movie was just a symbolic representation for a more complicated concept. Even trying to think of it as a "what" that would be "like" anything seemed too "something" to really qualify, so I couldn't wrap my tiny little head around it and eventually moved on to other questions. That movie tripped me out pretty hard. I loved the parallels between the worlds, and how everything fit together.


----------



## Spooky

*Ungweliante*


----------



## Ungweliante

Wow, like...wow.

I think you might be idealising me a bit, though. I don't think I look bad, but she looks beautiful :happy:


----------



## Spooky

Ungweliante said:


> Wow, like...wow.
> 
> I think you might be idealising me a bit, though. I don't think I look bad, but she looks beautiful :happy:


I don't idealize women anymore, but you do kinda remind me of her. :wink:


----------



## starri

Shadow said:


> I don't idealize women anymore,


what you are into now? goats perhaps?


----------



## Spooky

~Rosa said:


> what you are into now? goats perhaps?


Goats? :dry: I didn't say I'm not attracted to women. I said I don't idealize them like I used to.


----------



## starri

Shadow said:


> Goats? :dry:












you know, the cute ones?


----------



## Spooky

~Rosa said:


> you know, the cute ones?


----------



## starri

*waits for Roland or Troll to make an appearance*


----------



## Viktoria2

*StarryNights reminds me of Lucille Ball from I Love Lucy because she's really pretty, smart, classy, and woulds get out of trouble pretty easily. *










*Lance reminds me of President Clinton because he's charismatic enough to have people listen to him, makes a good leader and keeps everything under control without being overly bossy. *










*Wolfe reminds me of the main character in Psych because he's clever and can manipulate people into thinking whatever he wants them to think. *










*Snail reminds me of Amalthea from The Last Unicorn because she's got a kind, quiet spirit and it seems like she'd be the type to go to the end of the world to save a friend. *










*Neph reminds me f Mr. T. I don't know why. *


----------



## Viktoria2

*Two more. I almost forgot. *

*Trope reminds me of Ghandi because he's wise for his age, and like his signature states, is actually ancient. *










*thehigher reminds me of peter parker. Why? I don't know. *


----------



## Happy

Viktoria said:


> *StarryNights reminds me of Lucille Ball from I Love Lucy because she's really pretty, smart, classy, and woulds get out of trouble pretty easily. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Lance reminds me of President Clinton because he's charismatic enough to have people listen to him, makes a good leader and keeps everything under control without being overly bossy. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Wolfe reminds me of the main character in Psych because he's clever and can manipulate people into thinking whatever he wants them to think. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Snail reminds me of Amalthea from The Last Unicorn because she's got a kind, quiet spirit and it seems like she'd be the type to go to the end of the world to save a friend. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Neph reminds me f Mr. T. I don't know why. *


Haha! OMG I'm Bill Clinton! :laughing::laughing:

Viktoria you remind me of Avril Lavigne due to your music videos.:laughing:


----------

